# The Witcher auf Netflix: Kritiker mit Serie zufrieden - sehen aber Verbesserungspotenzial



## PCGH-Redaktion (20. Dezember 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher auf Netflix: Kritiker mit Serie zufrieden - sehen aber Verbesserungspotenzial*

						Die Witcher-Serie ist heute auf Netflix gestartet. Geht es nach Kritikern, ist die erste Staffel tatsächlich gelungen, auch wenn Luft nach oben bleibt. Auch Fans der Videospiele von CD Projekt Red kommen anscheinend auf ihre Kosten.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher auf Netflix: Kritiker mit Serie zufrieden - sehen aber Verbesserungspotenzial*


----------



## Blowfeld (20. Dezember 2019)

"Für Videospielmaßstäbe habe The Witcher eine ungewöhnlich komplexe, dicht erzählte Geschichte mit ausgesprochen differenzierten Charakteren, so die Kritik der Stuttgarter Nachrichten. "

Ich wünschte, man würde hier in erster Linie mit Originalmaterial vergleichen und erst in zweiter Instanz mit anderen Adaptionen des Stoffes.


----------



## BabaYaga (20. Dezember 2019)

Wenn das so ungewöhnlich sein soll mit der komplexen Geschichte klingt das für mich eher danach, als haben diese Kritiker noch nie Spiele abseits von CoD bewertet oder gespielt.
Ich meine ja gut es gibt natürlich enorm viel Ramsch aber im Gegenzug auch sehr viele Spiele mit ausgeklügelter Story und richtig guten Charakteren.
Bin auf jeden Fall gespannt, die Folgen sind bereits geladen. Werde sie mir aber erst gemütlich nach Weihnachten in aller Ruhe genehmigen.


----------



## Scorpio78 (20. Dezember 2019)

Die Serie ist nicht mega gut, aber auch kein totaler Schrott.
Cavill machr als Hexer Spass, nicht zu lustig, keine Wortwitzparty, was ich zuerst befürchtet hatte.
Leider ist das Pacing der Handling nur in den ersten 3-4 Folgen gut. Danach hatten die Schreiber wohl das 
3 Tage alte Kauggummi für sich entdeckt....
Die Staffel ist solide, teil mehr als nur trocken von den Dialogen, weil diese teils nichtsagen oder weiterführend sind.
Denoch gibt es in einigen Szenen ab und an was zum schmunzeln.

Definitiv kein neues Got, denoch solide. Got hat meiner Meinung nach auch vieles mit Staffel 8 geschrottet ,...


----------



## Rollora (20. Dezember 2019)

Scorpio78 schrieb:


> Die Serie ist nicht mega gut, aber auch kein totaler Schrott.
> Cavill machr als Hexer Spass, nicht zu lustig, keine Wortwitzparty, was ich zuerst befürchtet hatte.
> Leider ist das Pacing der Handling nur in den ersten 3-4 Folgen gut. Danach hatten die Schreiber wohl das
> 3 Tage alte Kauggummi für sich entdeckt....
> ...



Kam das ganze nicht erst heute raus uñd hat 20 Folgen zu je ca 1h? Und das hast du alles schon gesehen? Lol.
Ja GOT wurde ab der 2. Staffel bzw besonders ab der 4. gegen die Wand gefahren. Und Staffel 8 hätte man gleich nochmal drehen sollen nach


----------



## Scorpio78 (20. Dezember 2019)

Rollora schrieb:


> Kam das ganze nicht erst heute raus uñd hat 20 Folgen zu je ca 1h? Und das hast du alles schon gesehen? Lol.
> Ja GOT wurde ab der 2. Staffel bzw besonders ab der 4. gegen die Wand gefahren. Und Staffel 8 hätte man gleich nochmal drehen sollen nach



Sind nur 8 Episoden a 1 Stunde.


----------



## Blowfeld (20. Dezember 2019)

Scorpio78 schrieb:


> Leider ist das Pacing der Handling nur in den ersten 3-4 Folgen gut. Danach hatten die Schreiber wohl das
> 3 Tage alte Kauggummi für sich entdeckt....
> Die Staffel ist solide, teil mehr als nur trocken von den Dialogen, weil diese teils nichtsagen oder weiterführend sind.
> Denoch gibt es in einigen Szenen ab und an was zum schmunzeln.



Dann sind sie ja verdammt nahe an den Büchern dran, die hatten meiner Meinung nach auch erhebliche Probleme mit dem Pacing und manchen Dialogen


----------



## der_petling (20. Dezember 2019)

> Für Videospielmaßstäbe habe The Witcher eine ungewöhnlich komplexe, dicht erzählte Geschichte mit ausgesprochen differenzierten Charakteren, so die Kritik der Stuttgarter Nachrichten.


Videospielmaßstäbe ??
Was rauchen die da in Stuttgart?
Aber gut, es haben in diversen Foren ja die Leute geglaubt die Games sind 1:1 Kanon, und meinen das zum Teil noch immer....

Edit: Ach, das hat ja Blowfeld auch schon geschrieben bzw. Stuttgarter Nachrichten...
Nächstes mal beiträge lesen und nicht gleich losposten.
Zumindest lese ich die Artikel vollständig, im Gegensatz zu machen Foristen die nach Artikel-Überschriften schon loskommentieren....


----------



## RedDragon20 (20. Dezember 2019)

Ich bin bei Folge 3 und muss sagen, mir gefällt die Serie bisher echt gut. Cavill macht als Geralt eine saugute Figur. Hat mich echt positiv überrascht.  Soundtrack erinnert an manchen Stellen (im positiven Sinne) an den Soundtrack der Spiele. Die Kämpfe sind genial inszeniert und die Locations sind ziemlich gut gemacht. 

Kritisieren würde ich die teilweise heftigen Zeitsprünge. Aber das kommt wohl daher, weil Staffel 1 wohl noch größtenteils auf den Kurzgeschichten basiert, die ja in sich abgeschlossene Geschichten erzählen. Der Staffel hätte es aber durchaus gut getan, zwei bis vier Folgen mehr drauf zu packen, damit die Figuren Zeit haben, sich zu entwickeln. Noch wirkt es etwas gehetzt. 

Dennoch freue ich mich schon jetzt auf Staffel 2.


----------



## VeriteGolem (20. Dezember 2019)

Selten sowas subjektives wie Film und Fernsehkritiken gesehen. Kann man sich eigentlich sparen. Die erste Folge war nah an einer Kurzgeschichte aus dem ersten Band, die Kampfszene in Blaviken gut dargestellt. Einzig die Schlachtenszenen sind mal wieder in grauer Finsternis gedreht um Kosten zu sparen. Henry Cavill kommt gut als Witcher.

Und die Spiele sind super, aber CD Projekt hat für 8000 Euro die Lizenz gekauft und dann gemacht was sie wollten. Mit den sehr sehr guten Büchern hat das nichts gemein. 

Bei der Herr der Ringe Serie wird das wohl auch passieren. Früher hat die Tolkien Gesellschaft da eingegriffen, aber nach dem schrecklichen Hobbit mit Legolars und Auriel\Dwarven Interracial seh  ich da schwarz. Es nervt. Wenn einmal was gut ankommt wills jeder kopieren. GoT war ok, jetzt will jeder sone Serie.

Und ich find die abgeschlossenen Geschichten gut, die Kritiker sollten vielleicht mal die Bücher lesen. Hat mich zum Beispiel bei Gotham genervt als sie von Detective Stories zu ner allgemeinen übergreifenden Superheldenstoryline gewechselt sind.


----------



## Mahoy (20. Dezember 2019)

VeriteGolem schrieb:


> Einzig die Schlachtenszenen sind mal wieder in grauer Finsternis gedreht um Kosten zu sparen.



Und teilweise geradezu lächerlich. Welche Infanterie tritt denn bitteschön mit Schwertern gegen eine fast ausschließliche Reiterarmee an und wird nicht binnen weniger Minuten plattgewalzt? Nö, stattdessen verschwinden die Pferde nach dem ersten Aufeinanderprall auf magische Weise und man bekämpft sich lieber zu Fuß.
Aber Schlachtszenen mit Viecherei sind halt teuer, material- und zeitaufwändig zu choreographieren und lassen sich nicht so leicht durch CGI ersetzen.

Ansonsten aber bin ich bisher sehr angetan: Die Dialoge sind auf den Punkt, Humor ist wohldosiert, Atmosphäre passt und die Action stimmt. Gut, man sieht auch an anderer Stelle, dass hier pro Episode nicht das halbe Budget eines Kinofilms zur Verfügung steht, aber billig sieht's auch nicht aus.

Vergleiche von The Witcher mit GoT halte ich für unsinnig, denn sie bewegen sich zwar in der selben Preisklasse, verfolgen aber zwei komplett unterschiedliche Erzählansätze.


----------



## HisN (20. Dezember 2019)

Gerade die erste Folge gesehen.

Hat mich sofort gepackt. Ist absolut mein Ding. 

Was ich aber absolut nicht verstehe, wenn ich bei so einer Produktion Szenen-Schnipsel doppelt sehe.

Also z.b. 2x den gleichen Tanz-Fetzen oder 2x die gleichen drei Soldaten von Links nach rechts rennen. Was soll das bringen? 5 Sekunden mehr Laufzeit? Ich meine in den 80ern, wenn sie bei Battlestar Galactica immer die gleichen Raumkämpfe und Explosionen gezeigt haben (und die eventuell noch bei Buck Rodgers und drei anderen Produktionen benutzt wurden) .. von mir aus. Aber bei so ner Produktion von heute? Im Abstand von wenigen Sekunden, so das es auch gleich auffällt? Bei dem Budget?

Versteh ich persönlich nicht.

Aber das ist Meckern auf hohem Nivea .. ich freu mich auf die 2. Folge


----------



## dan4354 (21. Dezember 2019)

Henry Cavills Stimme klingt ja mal sowas von orginal nach dem Sprecher von Geralt...

Serie ist ganz solide. Optisch ist sie leider doch hinter Got einzuordnen. Was mich der finanziellen Möglichkeiten seitens Netflix etwas stutzig macht.


----------



## simosh (21. Dezember 2019)

Diese GoT Vergleiche sind ja nervig, ich seh da 0 Parallelen. Und ich als Zocker und nicht Leser hatte auch meinen Spaß, man merkt schon das die Macher da 2 Welten zusammen führen wollen. Iwie auch ganz ok das man ein bisschen mitdenken muss, welcher Erzählstrang gerade bzgl Wann/Wo, aber ist ja auch nix für Kinder. 

Ich hab die Serie den Tag über auf 3 verschiedenen Geräten geschaut und muss sagen, am PC hat die Produktion übel billig gewirkt, wie in der Kritik geschrieben "viel Studio". Mehr so: viel grau und Nebel, aber die Kampfszenen haben es raus gerissen. Am alten HD TV sah es deutlich besser aus. Der Cast ist auch richtig gut gewählt, ich war sofort drin.


----------



## SilentHunter (21. Dezember 2019)

simosh schrieb:


> Diese GoT Vergleiche sind ja nervig, ich seh da 0 Parallelen. Und ich als Zocker und nicht Leser hatte auch meinen Spaß, man merkt schon das die Macher da 2 Welten zusammen führen wollen. Iwie auch ganz ok das man ein bisschen mitdenken muss, welcher Erzählstrang gerade bzgl Wann/Wo, aber ist ja auch nix für Kinder.
> 
> Ich hab die Serie den Tag über auf 3 verschiedenen Geräten geschaut und muss sagen, am PC hat die Produktion übel billig gewirkt, wie in der Kritik geschrieben "viel Studio". Mehr so: viel grau und Nebel, aber die Kampfszenen haben es raus gerissen. Am alten HD TV sah es deutlich besser aus. Der Cast ist auch richtig gut gewählt, ich war sofort drin.





dan4354 schrieb:


> Henry Cavills Stimme klingt ja mal sowas von orginal nach dem Sprecher von Geralt...
> 
> Serie ist ganz solide. Optisch ist sie leider doch hinter Got einzuordnen. Was mich der finanziellen Möglichkeiten seitens Netflix etwas stutzig macht.


Wer wollte denn bitte einen dumpfen GoT Clon von daher ist das schon OK das der Look eigenständig ist und bitte auch bleibt. 

@simosh
Was hast du für ein ABO ? Oder kann es sein das du auf dem PC evtl. nur max. FHD zu sehen bekommst? Schaue den Witcher mit UHD Abo auf nem 55" UHD TV und kann da deine Optikkritik nicht wirklich nachvollziehen. Das hier mit CGI und viel im Studio gemacht ist sieht man allerdings. Aber da gabs schon schlimmeres ich denke da nur an Star Wars 1-3.  Finde die Soundabmischung auf nem dicken 5.1 Surround kommt aber ziemlich nice.


----------



## AIR-DO-GUN (21. Dezember 2019)

Ich habe alle 8 Titeln angeschaut, es geht mich hat das nicht so geflasht wie Herr der Ringe.


----------



## Ulathar (21. Dezember 2019)

War sehr skeptisch was den Cavill als Geralt angeht, aber nach den ersten 2 Folgen (mehr habe ich noch nicht gesehen) muss ich sagen: wow. Der passt richtig gut und sieht sogar dem Geralt aus dem Spiel verdammt ähnlich.
Auch gefällt mir gut, dass die Serie die Romangeschichte aufgreift und somit quasi die Vorgeschichte der Witcher Spiele erzählt (ich habe die Romane zu meiner Schande bisher noch nicht gelesen und bin nur ein bekennender Witcher-Spiele-Suchti  ).

Von daher: hat mir gefallen. Bin gespannt was die nächsten 6 Folgen noch bringen und ob sie auf der 1. Staffel aufbauen und das Potential in kommenden Staffeln voll ausnutzen können. Ein Big Fail wie Star Trek Discovery ist es definitiv nicht geworden .


----------



## Citizenpete (21. Dezember 2019)

Da denke ich gerade darüber nach, mal wieder die Netflix-Aktie zu shorten, weil die Serie von den Kritikern vernichtet wird, da sehe ich bei PCGH: «Kritiker mit Serie zufrieden». Dann erfahre ich welche Kritiker: "Golem, Gamestar und Stuttgarter-Nachrichten".


----------



## Kelemvor (21. Dezember 2019)

Ich finde die ersten 4 Folgen ganz gut, einige der Vorgeschichten kannte ich als Nichtleser gar nicht. Zu meckern hätte ich nur an unwichtigen Details wie der Abfolge der Zeitsprünge.
Für Leute wie meine Frau die weder die Romane noch die Games kennen, schon arg verwirrend in die Geschichte reinzukommen. 
Diese Einführung der Charaktere hätte man leichter machen können. Blöd zu schreiben ohne zu spoilern.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (21. Dezember 2019)

Ich mochte es nicht. Hatte nach Folge 1 keinen Bock mehr. Naja, kann nicht jedem gefallen.


----------



## TEAM_70335 (21. Dezember 2019)

ich habe beim schauen der Serie wieder Lust auf Plötze zu Reiten und Aufträge zu machen...


----------



## Rollora (21. Dezember 2019)

Scorpio78 schrieb:


> Sind nur 8 Episoden a 1 Stunde.



Naja dennoch: du hast es gleich am ersten Tag geschaut und auch gleich 8h? 



TEAM_70335 schrieb:


> ich habe beim schauen der Serie wieder Lust auf Plötze zu Reiten und Aufträge zu machen...



Man hat in Deutschen tatsächlich Roach mit Plötze übersetzt?



AIR-DO-GUN schrieb:


> Ich habe alle 8 Titeln angeschaut, es geht mich hat das nicht so geflasht wie Herr der Ringe.



Wie soll das auch möglich sein? LOTR war so ziemlich das epischste der letzten 20-30 Jahre...


----------



## Alephthau (21. Dezember 2019)

Rollora schrieb:


> Man hat in Deutschen tatsächlich Roach mit Plötze übersetzt?
> .



Ich weiß es wird jetzt weh tun, weil englisch ist ja soviel cooler und in der deutschen Übersetzung ja soviel verloren geht, aber auf polnisch heißt das Pferd "PŁOTKA", im englischen Roach (englisch für den Fisch Plötze) und auf deutsch  ebenfalls korrekt übersetzt "Plötze"! 

Gruß

Alef


----------



## MiezeMatze (21. Dezember 2019)

Die Serie kann man sich ansehn...
Für mich so 50/50.
Gute Schwer Choreographie, Kostüme, 50% gute Schauspieler...50% ok....usw.
Teilweise verwirrend, zu kurz und ungenügend erklärte Abläufe (für Witcher Neulinge)
Solide aber nicht süchtig machend (wie anfangs GoT)
Die Dramaturgie von Witcher2 und 3 fand ich fesselnder obwohl es *nur *Spiele sind.

Ich hab alle Bücher gelesen und alle Spiele gespielt.


----------



## Lexx (21. Dezember 2019)

War anfangs skeptisch, aber mit jeder Episode hats mir mehr gefallen.
Klar, nach 400+ Stunden alleine in W3 assoziiert man natürlich mit 
Inhalten und Erinnerungen aus den Games. Und lehnt sich phasenweise 
auch sehr stark daran an.

Aber ich "befürchte", es wird bei der einen Staffel bleiben.

Vergleiche mit Herr der Ringe und Game of Thrones sind unangebracht
und nicht angemessen. 

Weil.. naja, das lass ich jeden selbst überlassen zu.. ver-/be-urteilen

Ich zumindest hatte eine angenehme, kurzweilige Watching-Night.


----------



## Rollora (21. Dezember 2019)

Alephthau schrieb:


> Ich weiß es wird jetzt weh tun, weil englisch ist ja soviel cooler und in der deutschen Übersetzung ja soviel verloren geht, aber auf polnisch heißt das Pferd "PŁOTKA", im englischen Roach (englisch für den Fisch Plötze) und auf deutsch  ebenfalls korrekt übersetzt "Plötze"!
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Alef



Ja Englisch klingt dennoch runder, egal ob wörtlich gesehen richtig oder nicht. Man bedenke sie durchtbare GOT Übersetzung
Primärsprache bei der Entwicklung von W3 war ja deshalb Englisch und man hat deshalb im Englischen die wesentlich bessere Sprachausgabe und Wortwitze. Wie fast immer


----------



## Duvar (21. Dezember 2019)

Bin bei Folge 6, kann man sich auf jeden Fall ansehen. Jetzt nicht unglaublich toll, aber dennoch gut.
Ich bin aber iwie in letzter Zeit auf dem K-Drama Trip 
Die Koreaner machen echt gute Serien muss ich sagen.


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (22. Dezember 2019)

Als jemand der ein großer Fan der Bücher ist und dem TW3 auch sehr gut gefallen hat, ist es für mich eine solide 7/10 mit Potenzial noch oben. Ich freue mich jedenfalls auf die 2. Staffel.

Es scheint wieder so eine Serie zu sein, wo die Kritiken der "Fachpresse" und der normalen Zuschauer relativ weit auseinander gehen. Die Fachkritiken die ich bis jetzt so gelesen habe, pendeln viel bei 3/5 bzw. 60% (also eher suboptimal). Die Userratings gehen aber viel >90%. 

Ich bin der Meinung, dass Netflix vielleicht zu viel in der ersten Staffel wollte. 
Die Handlung der ersten beiden Kurzgeschichten Bände ist relativ langsam und nicht unbedingt serientauglich (zumindest nicht für die breite Masse). Man musste die Handlung deswegen deutlich komprimieren und durchmixen um eine 1. Staffel zu schaffen, die die (hohen) Erwartungen erfüllen sollte. Herausgekommen ist eine Handlung gespickt von Zeitsprüngen, Plotlöchern und fehlenden Charakterbeziehungen. Von Leuten aus meinem Umfeld (die die Bücher/Games nicht kennen) höre ich jetzt oft, dass sie die Handlung der Serie nicht durchblicken.
Ich bin aber überzeugt, dass Netflix das mit den nächsten Staffeln besser kann, weil die nächsten Bücher sich einfach mehr für ein Serienformat ala GoT eigenen (was klar Netflix Messlatte ist).
Von extrem guten Szenen bis zu trashigen Szenen war für mich leider alles dabei, da würde ich mir in Zukunft mehr Konsistenz und eine stringentere Erzählweise wünschen.

Als Fan der Bücher hätte ich mir mehr Zeit für die Charaktere, ihre Beziehungen und die allgemeine Welt gewünscht, aber das die Erwartungen der Fangemeinde nicht erfüllbar sind, war ja ohnehin vorher klar


----------

